# The Pine Street/ Valour Road  VC Thread



## Gunner (30 Apr 2005)

Not sure if anyone posted this on the 90th anniversity, but I always thought Winnipeg's Pine Street story was one of this countries greatest stories.  

On 24 Apr 1915, the gallantry of two Canadians was recognized by award of the Victoria Cross.  Company Sergeant-Major Frederick William Hall, 30, was fighting with the 8th Battalion (90th Winnipeg Rifles) near Ypres, Belgium when a wounded man lying some yards away called for help.  Hall endeavoured to reach him in the face of very heavy enemy enfilade fire, then made a second attempt.  As he was lifting the wounded man, Hall was killed by a bullet in the head.  He lived on Pine Street in Winnipeg, in the same block as two other Great War VC winners, Cpl. Leo Clarke and Lt. Robert Shankland.  It is believed to be the only street in the world to have this distinction.  To honour the trio, Pine Street became Valour Road in 1925.


----------



## pbi (1 May 2005)

And we remember Valour Road in 38 CBG every year with a special and separate Remembrance Parade at the Women's Institute plaque which is still the ONLY visible commemorative mark for this amazing and unique situation of three VC winners living within a few blocks of each other. Normally this parade is the special duty of the Bde HQ staff but sometimes we are joined by 17 Svc Bn, while the rest of the Wpg Garrison parades downtown. At the last one I attended, we had readings of In Flander's Fields and of the VC citations, the singing of O Canada by a descendant of one of the VC winners, Last Post, etc. The crowd seems to get better every year, and there are plans afoot to build a memorial park further up Valour Road.

It is sad (but perhaps typical...) that there is no marker, sign, or monument other than that small metal plaque bolted to a streetlamp, put up by the Womens' Institute in 1925. Unless you walked right up and looked closely, you wouldn't know what it was. Imagine if this was the US, with three Medal of Honour winners living on one street: it would be a shrine. We have some work to do.

Cheers


----------



## Rifleman62 (1 May 2005)

There is a plan and funding from the city and province to establish a memorial park at Sergent Ave and Valour Rd ( City bus loop). Also all the street signs and other details will be in a Valour Rd motif.The landscape architect, David Wagner Associates Inc, of Wpg, consulted with the local business and residents as well as a representative from 38 CBG. The plan was tendered in Sept 04. Bids were very high, contractors were busy, the weather was terrible, consequently the project was postponed until this year. Additional funding of approx $10 K is still required to complete the plan. Units Assn were requested to contribute as much as they could, with negative results. ( may be a quick letter to Paul is required!!). It is anticipated that Wpg Grn will parade for the official opening on 11 Nov 05. As a matter of interest, members of Leo Clarke's family attend every year, including Leo Clarke's brothers son. A niece is a Celtic recording artist, and she sings O'Canada etc. Another point, A/CSM ( held the rank of Colour Sgt ) Hall of the 8th Bn Wpg Rifles, was killed going back to get the wounded soldier. This is not well known, and is portrayed incorrectly in the Canadian Vignettes on TV. The Bn was to occupy a new trench. To reach it, they had to advance over an embankment (fwd slope) and down to the trench,. Thus he went back to get the wounded soldier, to bring him forward to safety.


----------



## Gunner (1 May 2005)

Thanks for the update pbi and Rifleman62.  It's good to hear that they have not been forgotten.

Rifleman62 - Welcome to army.ca.  I have no doubt that your experience and commentary will be of great benefit to all of the members.  Regards.


----------



## chatham (18 May 2005)

Rifleman62, would you please keep me posted on the memorial park at Sergent Ave and Valour Rd? I would like to know if Wpg Grn will parade for the official opening on 11 Nov 05.

Regards.


----------



## Rifleman62 (19 May 2005)

Yes, I will keep you up to date through this means. There will be some time conflicts as Minto has a pde at the same time and the Camerons and the RWpgRif should parade at Valour Rd as the each have a VC to represent. The contruction is now going out for bid as of last week.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (19 May 2005)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Another point, A/CSM ( held the rank of Colour Sgt ) Hall of the 8th Bn Wpg Rifles, was killed going back to get the wounded soldier. This is not well known, and is portrayed incorrectly in the Canadian Vignettes on TV. The Bn was to occupy a new trench. To reach it, they had to advance over an embankment (fwd slope) and down to the trench,. Thus he went back to get the wounded soldier, to bring him forward to safety.



That's not all they got wrong.  I reviewed that commercial here:

http://www.canadiansoldiers.com/films/pinestreet.htm

Sad that they got so much incorrect.  Still an inspiring 30 seconds - I get goosebumps when I see it.


----------



## gt102 (19 May 2005)

Aye, these are amazing segments. I mean even if there are a bit off, its great to see some grade A Canadian History shown to the public!


----------



## chatham (17 Aug 2005)

Hi Rifleman 62, A colleague is planning to visit Winnipeg from Hamilton and would like to attend the official opening of the memorial park on 11 Nov 05. How can I find out what time this is scheduled for?

Thanks


----------



## Highland Laddie (22 Aug 2005)

Hello all,

Felt the need to chime in here, as I am involved in this project from the City of Winnipeg and Camerons ends. The Valour Road project is moving forward, and there will be a ceremony _around_ 11 Nov 05. There is some concern with actually having the ceremony on 11 Nov, as it will conflict with other services around the city, as well as with the Minto service (RWR & Cams of C play a major part). It is felt by many that the Valour Road service should be front and center for attention, and be on its own day.

One of the concepts being kicked around is to have the Valour Road service the weekend of Oct 31st. The reason for this is that it is a weekend before Nov 11 and immediately after Oct 26th. Why Oct 26th? It will the the 90th anniversary of one of the VCs, and so the timing appears appropriate. This has been forwarded to the person in charge of the project, who I work with, and they are starting to plan the opening service. I can post info here as it becomes available. Feel free to PM me if you have any questions. Cheers.

PS - PBI, you will be happy to hear that the RWR & Cams of C have taken the Valour Road service under their wings. There was an honour guard from the units last year, and there will be one again for the opening service. Cheers.


----------



## chatham (7 Sep 2005)

Can anyone tell me if there is a ceremony on Valour Road every year on November 11th? If so, will there be one this November 11th in view of the fact that the Valour Road Park is due to be officially opened this year and the date (as far as I can gather) is still under discussion?


----------



## Gunner (8 Sep 2005)

Go to the top of this thread and read what pbi stated.  That should answer your question.


----------



## rcr (8 Sep 2005)

pbi said:
			
		

> It is sad (but perhaps typical...) that there is no marker, sign, or monument other than that small metal plaque bolted to a streetlamp, put up by the Womens' Institute in 1925. Unless you walked right up and looked closely, you wouldn't know what it was. Imagine if this was the US, with three Medal of Honour winners living on one street: it would be a shrine. We have some work to do.



I live just a few blocks east of Valour.   When I first saw it, I knew exactly what that street commemorated and symbolized.   This was mostly due to the Canadian Heritage commercials that sporadically appear on tv.   

*edited for quotation.


----------



## chatham (8 Sep 2005)

Thanks for the reminder. One more silly question - is the Remembrance Parade on Valour Road at the Eleventh hour?


----------



## Rifleman62 (12 Sep 2005)

Just to set the record straight, The R Wpg Rif and the Camerons of C did not participate at last years Valour Road ceremonies; they have not taken Valour Rd under their wings; and they would be very hard pressed indeed to form a combined Guard Of Honour let alone a "honour guard" whatever that is.

Long ago, the now deceased Wpg Trg Det took all the new recruits and had a ceremony at Valour Rd. When 38 CBG stood up, the CO formalized the requirement/commitment, and it has been done by the Bde HQ's pers ever since. In order to beef up the military presence, the CO of 17 (Wpg) Svc Bn (the same guy) had the Svc Bn participate also. For a number of years the ceremony was done early, at 1000hrs, vice 1100 hrs. In order that personnel could back to Minto Armoury for the main parade. Last year Bde HQ's, for whatever the reason, changed the ceremony to 1100hrs, thus 17 Svc Bn did not participate at Valour Rd (partly because the CO was the Pde Comd and partly because the FGH was parading for the first time at MacGregor Armoury, and the R Wpg Rif/Camerons of C as "major players" would feel naked without Svc Bn).The R Wpg Rif and Camerons of C have not been there as units for many, many moons. One of their old RSM's (the same guy again) has never been there as an mbr of the R Wpg Rif. ERE mbrs of both units, on str of 38 CBG HQ attend.

At present the staff checks for 11 Nov 05 is ongoing, and soon the Comd of 38 CBG will issue his direction for this year.

For the last 2 years a Bugler from The Royal Winnipeg Rifles, CSM Frederick Hall's unit and a Piper from The Queens Own Cameron Highlanders of Canada, Lt Robert Shanklands' unit have provided the musical tribute. Of note is, prior to transferring to the 2nd Battalion to be with his brother, Cpl Clarke served with the 27th Battalion, which is perpetuated by The Royal Winnipeg Rifles 

Nieces and nephews of Cpl Leo Clarke, including his namesake, Leo and his daughter, Jennifer Clarke always attend. Jennifer is a traditional Celtic singer and recording artist, and she has graciously consented to lead us in the singing of the National and Royal Anthem. 

The project will be completed on 31 Oct 05. Last week a final tender was released for the silouettes.The official opening date has not been released for whatever reason, but will not be on 11 Nov 05. It will be after completion, prior to the 11th. It has been requested that the opening be on a weekend so that the Reserves can attend (easy to figure that date out). The whole subject for some obscure reason is touchy for the moment (not the committee or the Reserves). The committee wants this to be a National event, lots of publicity, large military presence. 

The R Wpg Rif and the Camerons of C will be possibly be requested to provide a Quarters Guard each, Bands, etc. A National Flag Party is also required. Lots of planning to do, and not much time. Just waiting for the go ahead.

Hope to more info on date shortly, as a grenade has been thrown. The Bde Comd tasked a representative to the committee as a military coord 2 years ago. For those in Wpg Grn who are not this person, possible you should let that person do the job and get your oar out.


----------



## Rifleman62 (12 Sep 2005)

Hello chatham,

This is the latest.


----------



## chatham (12 Sep 2005)

Yes, thanks Rifleman 62. I shall await develpoments!


----------



## Rifleman62 (10 Oct 2005)

Although it is not offical, it appears that Saturday, 5 Nov 05 at 1100 hrs will be the opening. Wpg Garrison will possible be tasked to provide a Quarters Guard, Bugler, and a Piper. This is not the best date for us as 3 CITY courses, and 3 units are on exercise. Att is a picture facing  N from Sargent St.


----------



## Rifleman62 (23 Oct 2005)

It is official: 1100 hrs, Saturday, 5 Nov 05. The programme theme will be a celebration rather than remembrance, thus without last post, lament etc. No one seems to have an idea what to do, except speech's from provincial/city politicians. A plan will be put together by the 38 CBG representative. It will be very low key from the military, as everyone is on course/FTX. not even a Quarters Guard is available. The Bde Band is at a dress rehearsal for the Tattoo. Jennifer Clarke, the grand niece of Leo Clarke( third generation) has been confirmed to sing O Canada/The Queen, and one other selection. She is currently on tour in Europe. It is anticipated that Mr Leo Clarke, Jennifer's Dad, ( Cpl Leo Clarke's namesake, second generation)  will read the Clarke citation. A Rifles officer will read Halls', and a Cameron officer will read Shanklands'. So we will have family representation, both natural and military.


----------



## Rifleman62 (6 Nov 2005)

One street, three great men
West End plaza forever marks bravery in war 

Sun Nov 6 2005

By Aldo Santin



THE heroic efforts of three young First World War veterans were recognized yesterday in a dedication ceremony of a commemorative plaza in the West End. 
The new plaza at the corner of Sargent Avenue and Valour Road marks the contributions of Cpl. Leo Clark, Sgt.-Major Frederick Hall and Lt. Robert Shankland -- each awarded the Victoria Cross, the British Commonwealth's highest award for gallantry in battle. 

It's believed to be the only time that the military honour has been given to three men who lived on the same street. 

The trio was affectionately referred to as the "Pine Street boys." In honour of their sacrifice and courage, the City of Winnipeg renamed Pine Street as Valour Road. 

"As we approach Remembrance Day, the important role these three young men played in our country's history should be forever etched in our memory," Andrew Swan, the area MLA, said during the ceremony. "This new plaza ensures that the sacrifice paid by these brave soldiers and other Canadian military will live forever." About 50 people attended the morning ceremony, including members of Leo Clark's family. 

"This is a physical representation of their contributions," Paul Clark, the great-nephew of Leo Clark, said following the ceremony. "There were a lot of boys that went over there and a lot that didn't come back. We need to remember those guys as well." 

The three men had lived on the same block of Pine Street before they signed up for military service. 

Over an 18-month period from 1915 to 1917, the men's actions in battle resulted in each of them being awarded the Victoria Cross. 

Clark and Hall died in action. Shankland, who also served in the Second World War and retired with the rank of lieutenant-colonel, died in 1968. 

The new plaza was constructed five blocks north of where the three men lived. The plaza was designed by local landscape architect David Wagner, who was at yesterday's ceremony, and features Tyndall Stone monuments in the shape of the Victoria Cross. 

The plaza is adjacent to a redesigned transit loop at Valour and Sargent. In the centre of the loop, Tyndall Stone blocks have been placed that will support a steel sculpture that portrays the silhouette of three soldiers in No Man's Land. 

The plaza project was funded by the city and the province, but Coun. Harvey Smith said it was area residents who decided to use the funds to construct the tribute plaza. 

"It's amazing to realize that 90 years after their heroic efforts, these three young men are still in our minds," Smith said. "This neighbourhood remembers these men even without a plaza." The ceremony began with Clark's great-niece, Jennifer Clark, singing O Canada. Jennifer and Paul Clark's grandfather, Charlie Clark, was Leo Clark's brother and the two men served in the same regiment. 

"This makes our family proud," Leo Clark, Jennifer and Paul's father and the namesake of the war hero, said. "Leo was buried by the shelling that day and it was my father that dug him out. Leo was sent to hospital and my father never saw him again." 

The ceremony included the readings of citations that detailed the three men's heroic actions. Paul Clark read his great-uncle's citation. Shankland's citation was read by Lieut.-Colonel Cameron Buchanan, the commanding officer of The Queen's Own Cameron Highlanders, the same unit to which Shankland belonged. Hall's citation was read by Lieut.-Colonel Tim McManus, the commanding officer of the Royal Winnipeg Rifles, which Hall had signed up with. 

Paul Clark said his family used to mark Remembrance Day with a small ceremony at the corner of Portage Avenue and Valour Road but that annual ceremonies will now occur at the plaza, a more respectful setting for the day's event. 


aldo.santin@freepress.mb.ca


----------



## pbi (9 Nov 2005)

Brian: Great to hear that this finally came off, even if 38 CBG units were not fully available. (I hope Nov 11 will see a more suitable presence?) Congratulations to you on this: I know that you were heavily involved in the project from the early days and that it was through your efforts as CO Bde HQ and later as CO 38 Svc Bn that the flame was kept alive at Valour Road when nobody else, CF or civilian, was even paying attention. Well done. Wish I could have been there.

Cheers


----------



## debby (10 Nov 2005)

I live on Valour Road and find it very annoying that I cannot find any news about where the Remembrance Day services will be held this year on our street.  Will it be at the new Plaza?  or still at the corner of Portage and Valour as in years past?  Attending in our family is a surety, we just need to know where.


----------



## chatham (10 Nov 2005)

On 11 Nov the 38 CBG HQ will be there to conduct the ceremony. Address Sargant Ave and Valour Road, not Portage Ave and Valour Road)Timings 1030.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (27 Jun 2009)

http://www.winnipegsun.com/news/winnipeg/2009/06/26/9940616-sun.html

News Winnipeg
Best mural honours Valour Road heroes
Work tells inspirational story of 'real people,' says artist

By SUN MEDIA
Last Updated: 26th June 2009, 3:49am

Artist Charlie Johnston's ''Road to Valour'' mural was selected as the 2008 Mural of the Year. The mural commemorates Leo Clarke, Frederick William Hall and Robert Shankland, war heroes who all lived on Pine Street, later renamed Valour Road. 

Road to Valour, put together by artist Charlie Johnston, was selected as the best mural of 2008 in Winnipeg by 33 judges in a contest organized by the Murals of Winnipeg website. 
Johnston feels the mural, found on the north side of the Hallmart Building at the corner of Valour Road and Ellice Avenue, provides an inspirational story. 

"Imagine if you will, just like any of us, three young men going about their life, suddenly rising up to the call and going off to a far-off land and making the ultimate sacrifice for the greater good," the 46-year-old said. "So I looked at it from that perspective. "These men were real people." 

The work tells the tale of three young men -- Clarke, Frederick William Hall, and Robert Shankland -- leaving their homes on Pine Street (which is now Valour), experiencing the hardships of the First World War, only to find glory with the Victoria Cross medals and respect through the red poppies. 
Road to Valour took Johnston a few months to paint. 

He said one of the interesting aspects to its construction was the discovery of a hidden surface on the wall. 

It helped recreate the old black and white picture feel of some of the images -- adding to the history of the piece. 
"When we came to work on the wall, there was wood panelling," he said. "My sons, who are probably nearly as young as these men, helped me remove the old panelling off the wall to reveal the old stucco. That was part of the beauty of it -- finding that old stucco and using it to create the real look of the mural. 
"It made it kind of special." 

The Murals of Winnipeg website can be found at themuralsofwinnipeg.com. 



 Link  to mural and story.


----------



## Rifleman62 (29 May 2012)

The project was finally completed on Sunday, 27 May 12 when the three bronze plaques were unveiled at the Valour Road Commemorative Park, at Valour Road and Sergeant Avenue, Winnipeg

Pictures of the prototype plaques, produced by Brunt Memorials of Winnipeg, are attached. The actual plaques differ as the picture is in bronze as can be seen in the next post.


----------



## Rifleman62 (29 May 2012)

http://www.winnipegfreepress.com/local/plaques-honour-valour-roads-war-heroes-154976285.html

Winnipeg Free Press – Nick Martin – 28 May 12

*Plaques honour Valour Road's war heroes*

Three men won the Victoria Cross

Family members of Leo Clarke stand next to a plaque honouring him following a dedication ceremony on Valour Road at Sargent Avenue on Sunday. He was one of three Victoria Cross recipients who lived on Pine Street, which was renamed Valour Road in their honour. 

They were so young a century ago, the three of them walking the same block of the West End, some of those new houses they walked past still standing today, the horror of the trenches not even a dark shadow on the horizon.

Those three men are forever linked.

There is no Pine Street now -- in 1925 it was renamed Valour Road, and Sunday afternoon, a respectful and sombre crowd gathered to honour their memories yet again.

Hall, Clarke and Shankland all received the Victoria Cross in the First World War.

On Sunday, the three were remembered by aging veterans, multiple generations of descendants, young cadets and kids from nearby Clifton School quietly playing The Maple Leaf Forever.

In the memorial plaza built a few years ago at Valour Road and Sargent Avenue, they all quietly watched the unveiling of four plaques mounted on huge stones to commemorate the three men and the Victoria Cross.

Only Shankland survived the war.

"This is believed to be the only street in the world that had three Victoria Cross winners live on it," said Hugh O'Donnell, secretary of the Queen's Own Cameron Highlanders of Canada Association.

Three generations of Clarkes came to honour the soldiers.

"I was named after him," said patriarch Leo Clarke, whose father Charlie served in the trenches close to where his brother Leo died a few weeks after performing incredible feats in battle.

For many years, the family would go to the plaque at Portage Avenue and Valour on Remembrance Day.

"We used to be down there at the plaque by ourselves every year," Clarke recalled.

Then a principal named Mr. Oliver at Isaac Brock School decided during the Second World War that the children should all attend, he said.

Now that one plaque has been joined by the memorial plaza on Sargent, by a mural and by signs along Valour Road. People in the West End now come to Sargent and Valour on Nov. 11.

"Around about 400 to 500 people gather here," said Clarke, whose family has donated his uncle's medal to the Canadian War Museum.

"I was a little bit young in the last war -- I tried," said Clarke. He went to the recruiting office on Osborne Street, but a soldier who knew his dad recognized him and promptly ordered him home.

Clarke's son, Paul Leo Clarke, grew up hearing stories about his late great-uncle.

"From my dad, it was the story we grew up with," he said. "We used to go to the Remembrance Day ceremonies and walk with the veterans.

"Certainly, these kids are not forgetting," said the younger Clarke, indicating his children.

Justice Minister Andrew Swan, the local MLA, singled out Clifton School teacher Antonio di Geronimo for the work he's done to encourage students to remember the soldiers.

"He's the type of teacher you hope every student gets at least once," Swan said. "Sometimes you hear the despair out there that young people don't care.

"Here in the West End of Winnipeg, we certainly will remember them."

nick.martin@freepress.mb.ca

Republished from the Winnipeg Free Press print edition May 28, 2012

Picture Captions: 

Family members of Leo Clarke stand next to a plaque honouring him following a dedication ceremony on Valour Road at Sargent Avenue on Sunday. He was one of three Victoria Cross recipients who lived on Pine Street, which was renamed Valour Road in their honour. 

Justice Minister Andrew Swan, Clifton School student Clarisabel Catipon, 11, and Coun. Harvey Smith unviel one of four plaques during a dedication ceremony on Valour Road on Sunday. 



In the first photo, Mr. Leo Clarke, as quoted in the article, with his son Paul Leo, daughter Jennifer, his wife and Paul's daughter. Three generations.

See video of parts of the rehearsal (Pipe Band) and the ceremony at link.


----------



## Rifleman62 (29 May 2012)

The four Plaques were mounted on the ornamental planter, designed specifically in the shape of the VC's cross puttee as seen in the photos. 

The plaques are mounted clockwise by date with the Victoria Cross plaque at the front, facing Sergeant Avenue.


----------



## Rifleman62 (29 May 2012)

Some photos of the street motif, the silhouettes of the three soldiers ( at the other side of the park ), and the mural across the street (not a part of this project).

I am happy this project has been completed. A long haul.


----------



## jollyjacktar (29 May 2012)

Very tasteful, a fitting tribute.  Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## CombatDoc (29 May 2012)

Thanks very much for sharing.  An excellent way to celebrate our heroes, something that we in Canada collectively seem to have difficulty in doing.


----------



## bridges (5 Jun 2012)

A very well-designed tribute.  I look forward to seeing it in person this summer.  Thanks for the updates & especially the photos, rifleman62.


----------



## Rifleman62 (6 Jun 2012)

One last photo. This is the actual street sign used at every intersection along Valour Road vice the usual green with white letters.

It is hanging on my wall (the background). Not stolen. The City gave me one as a keepsake.


----------



## Old Sweat (6 Nov 2012)

This story, which is unique, reports that the Canadian War Museum, is displaying the three Victoria Crosses won by men who all lived on Pine Street in Winnipeg before the First World War. It is reproduced from the Ottawa Citizen under the Fair Dealings provision of the Copyright Act.


War Museum completes its collection of Victoria Crosses from Winnipeg’s Valour Road

Ceremony to honour three winners of highest military honour who lived in the same block

By TERESA SMITH, Ottawa Citizen November 6, 2012 6:36 AM

OTTAWA — When Acting Cpl. Lionel B. (“Leo”) Clarke was faced with the choice to surrender to the enemy, or to fight his way out of the trenches against all odds, he chose the latter. And, for that act of valour on Sept. 9, 1916, in which he killed or captured 18 German soldiers and two officers, Clarke — then 24 years old — received the highest honour awarded to Canadian soldiers: The Victoria Cross.

Less than two months later he was dead, dying in the arms of his brother Charles at the Battle of the Somme.

On Monday, Clarke — who was born in Waterdown, Ont., near Hamilton in 1892 and moved to Winnipeg with his parents 11 years later and volunteered to go to war in 1915 as a bomber — was again honoured in a ceremony at the Canadian War Museum in Ottawa.

It marks an extraordinary occurrence in Canadian military history: in different years and different battles during the First World War, three men from the same block of Winnipeg’s west-end Pine Street earned the Commonwealth’s highest military honour. And with the acquisition of Clarke’s medal, the War Museum now owns all three Victoria Crosses awarded to the men of Pine Street, which in 1925 was renamed Valour Road.

Each of the three men — and the 96 other Canadians who bear the honour — won it for “the most conspicuous bravery, a daring or pre-eminent act of valour or self-sacrifice or extreme devotion to duty, in the presence of the enemy.”

Eric Clarke, Leo’s great nephew, moved to Ottawa from Edmonton three years ago. As a child growing up in Winnipeg, he says his great uncle’s feat of bravery was “a big part of the family history ... now it’s part of Canadiana, as it should be.”

Clarke’s Victoria Cross, which will sit with those of his neighbours on permanent display in the Royal Canadian Legion Hall of Honour, was displayed for years in a large frame in his brother Charles’ son’s dining room — along with three other medals he received and a photograph of the hero.

Charles named his first-born son after the brother he lost in battle and the younger Leo — Eric’s father, who is now 84 — has made it a mission to gather together letters, photographs and snippets of memorabilia about the uncle he never knew.

In a 1916 letter to his own uncle Arthur in England, Leo retold the event for which he was posthumously honoured: “You’ll be glad to hear that Charlie and I were both recommended — Charlie for the (Distinguished Conduct Medal) again, and I for the (Victoria Cross). I don’t know whether I can tell you all about it or not, but I killed 18 Germans, including two officers with my revolver alone. And, inflicted many casualties on the enemy with bombs. Also, put one machine gun out of action and all I got was a slight bayonette wound in my leg caused by one of the officers who I killed before he got me. I also got a sore back caused by the explosion of a German bomb — main thing is, I’m still here and very much alive.”

“That’s so laissez-faire,” said his great nephew, who mused on what Leo must have been thinking as he turned his revolver on the approaching Germans.

“If he was alone, that means his comrades in arms were dead so, how much of it was foolhardy, and how much was righteous indignation, and how much was duty? Who knows?”

“But, I would have liked to have met the man, I tell ya.”

The other men honoured on Monday had moved to Canada from Ireland and Scotland and, like many of their countrymen, returned to fight on the side of the Allies.

At the battle of Ypres on April 22, 1915, Sgt. Major Frederick William Hall — a native of Kilkenny, Ireland — refused to leave three of his wounded men to die on the battlefield. After successfully bringing two to safety, he was killed by enemy fire as he attempted to drag the third into the safety of the trench. His mother, Mary Ann Hall, was presented with his Victoria Cross.

Two and a half years later, on Oct. 26, 1917, the opening day of the battle of Passchendaele, Lieut. Robert Shankland led his men — alongside two other companies — forward to capture a German trench. Under heavy enemy fire, the other platoons retreated while Shankland’s remained, enduring a four-hour attack, and suffering heavy casualties. Shankland realized he and his men needed help so, under continuing fire, he journeyed back to Battalion headquarters where he provided a detailed report of the situation and a plan to counter attack. He then returned to his men — with reinforcements. The counter attack was successful and Shankland — the only one of the three men to survive the war — accepted the Victoria Cross for his leadership and courage.

For Clarke, the courage of these three men who happened to share a postal code is testament to the bravery of all who fight for Canada abroad.

“Rather than it just being those three guys — and the coincidence of the geography that they all lived on the same street — I’d like to take a step back and appreciate the magnitude of what these people did — and all the others who didn’t get the flashlight shined on their record.”


Read more: http://www.ottawacitizen.com/Museum+completes+collection+Victoria+Crosses+from+Winnipeg+Valour+Road/7499276/story.html#ixzz2BSKEcqRh


----------



## jeffb (6 Nov 2012)

There must have been some epic street battles or "cowboy and Indian battles" on Pine Street around the turn of the century! I remember the Heritage Canada vignette about these three. Very inspirational and reflective I think of the real disaster of the World Wars. Almost 100 years later and these 3 are still impressive.


----------



## OldSolduer (6 Nov 2012)

I had the honour of helping organize a parade to unveil the Valour Road monument on 27 May this year. Astounding to think three VC winners lived on one street in Winnipeg. 

It is believed that this is the only instance of three VC winners living on one street. Amazing.


And that is why we call Pine Street Valour Road.


----------



## MMSS (6 Nov 2012)

My great-grandfather was at Passchendaele. I can't imagine what he went through - his military record states "debility" as the reason for reporting to field ambulance; though I never met him, my mother says he was in a gas attack.


----------



## Cam 35 (9 Nov 2012)

Rifleman 62 - Looks like we done good buddy. Awful grammar to be sure, but very much to the point.

 I don't know if you're on Facebook at this time but it gets noticed by folks just driving by sometimes - and they stop to take picture, video, and just plain visit. Then they post it on Facebook. Does my heart good.

For those who haven't seen them, here is a link to some of the pics from the 27 May 2012 Dedication Ceremony. They were taken by 38 CBG photographer, MCpl Greg Rutledge. You'll probably have to copy & paste the link as I'm not familiar with this site's buttons.

https://picasaweb.google.com/117042978234752447737/ValourRoadPlaquesDedicationCeremonySunday27May2012


----------



## Sigs Pig (9 Nov 2012)

jeffb said:
			
		

> There must have been some epic street battles or "cowboy and Indian battles" on Pine Street around the turn of the century! I remember the Heritage Canada vignette about these three. Very inspirational and reflective I think of the real disaster of the World Wars. Almost 100 years later and these 3 are still impressive.



It and a few more...
Heritage

ME


----------



## FJAG (9 Nov 2012)

I've always known about Valour Road but knew nothing about the efforts regarding the memorial.

Congratulations to all involved on a job well done.


----------



## Hawk (10 Nov 2012)

I used to pass the mural on Ellice Ave and Valour Rd every day on my way to work. Its beautiful!

Hawk


----------



## Rifleman62 (10 Nov 2012)

The depiction in the vignette for Hall is wrong. Hall went _*back*_ to try and save the wounded.

The 8th was relieving the 15th Bn in the front line on 23/24 Apr 15. To get to the fire trench the Rifles had to pass over a high embankment 15 yards _*behind*_ the fire trench (you know: never go to ground on a forward slope).

The slope was completely exposed to observation and fire. Hall rescued two men under cover of darkness. At 0900 of the 24th, groaning was heard. Hall, Cpl Payne and Pte Rogerson went out. Payne and Rogerson were wounded and Hall returned with them. Only a few minutes later Hall went out alone. He crawled out, reached the wounded man, got him on his back. Glancing up, Hall got a bullet in his brain, and the wounded man was also killed. Deliberate aimed fire a contemporary report stated.


----------



## exspy (10 Nov 2012)

Global TV had a very nice presentation about Valour Road yesterday (Friday, Nov 9) on their news hour.  The reporter talked about the three residents and showed clips from the Heritage Canada vignettes.  A Major from the RWR was on hand to explain how the memorial was set up, etc. etc.  All in all I thought it was very well done.  Except for.....

The presentation showed a representation of a VC to depict to the viewers what the three soldiers had been awarded.  It was the Canadian version, not the British one.  Now I'm not faulting Global or anyone else involved.  I'm not a conspiracy theorist and I don't see anything nefarious in the presentation.  It's probably my fault.  I know too much to watch a war movie without nitpicking, or read a war novel for the same reasons.  This also carries over to documentaries and news presentations.  Sometimes I just assume that everyone has the same knowledge of the Canadian military that I do.

Having said this, the presentation is well worth viewing.  This minor glitch didn't detract anything from it.

Cheers,
Dan.


----------



## Rifleman62 (10 Nov 2012)

Dan,

Yes it was the Canadian VC. The Canadian VC was on the cover of the programme for the dedication of the four memorial plaques. I could not find a decent, _*printable*_, colour photo suitable for the programme, so cheated using the Canadian VC.

I informed Crystal Goomansingh Of Global News of the fact , informing her of the differences and stated Dan would not be watching her segment!

I guess Global could not find one either.

Brian Orton did a good job in the interview. Crystal was inspired by the view from the air of parks design, but that *was* the plan.

http://www.globaltvcalgary.com/video/index.html?v=nCXuU_OoSueTLhjw11fH_aRFS43XM4B8#video


----------



## exspy (10 Nov 2012)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> I informed Crystal Goomansingh Of Global News of the fact , informing her of the differences and stated Dan would not be watching her segment!



Brian,

It's funny because I'm not a regular Global news watcher.   The one time I change the channel early to watch 'Honey Boo Boo' and I catch the last segment of the news hour.

As I said it was a very well done news article.  And Maj Brian Orton did a good job putting the Memorial into perspective.

I remember, as a young lad growing up in Winnipeg, that there was history everywhere you looked.  And your parents knew it all and could tell you about all of it whenever the family drove past a significant site.  But Winnipeg was a lot smaller back in the 50's and 60's.  I remember my father telling me about Valour Road.  There was no need for a memorial back then because everyone in town knew the story.  The high school which I would have attended (had we not moved to Toronto) was named after Andrew Mynarski, VC.   It wasn't until I moved to Toronto that I had my first history lesson telling me that Louis Riel was a traitor!

Anyways, I digress.  Winnipeg is bigger and more cosmopolitan now.  If a memorial was needed, and it probably was, then the one that is there does the job beautifully.  Kudos to everyone involved.

Cheers,
Dan.


----------



## Rifleman62 (11 Nov 2012)

As an aside, Andrew Mynarski, VC, was for a short time, a member of The Royal Winnipeg Rifles.


----------



## OldSolduer (12 Nov 2012)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> As an aside, Andrew Mynarski, VC, was for a short time, a member of The Royal Winnipeg Rifles.



I did not know that.....til now. Thank you!


----------

